# Possible weird one



## Hmd1987 (Mar 5, 2013)

This is going to sound so complicated but just wondering if its possible....I am in a same sex marriage and we are looking to start ttc this summer. We are going to the open evening on Thursday at MFS...we have been initially thinking of going down the IUI route, mainly due to cost....I have briefly looked at egg sharing to bring costs down but can't work out how much each attempt would be?

Would it be possible if my wife donated her eggs to me and we had ivf so we could try for 2 babies? So an embryo using her egg and an embryo using my egg, but just me carrying both? I understand that is extremely complicated and probably not possible....or would it be possible for her to donate her eggs and i have the ivf using mine? Would it cost the earth or would it be similar pricing to 'standard egg sharing'?


----------



## jo_11 (Apr 1, 2009)

I would suggest you check with the clinic but I 'think' in your case that egg share would mean that half the eggs go to you and half to your wife, i.e. the same as an egg share in a more, erm, conventional setting     You could try using her eggs but with two sperm donors (to give you better odds, potentially), one for you and one for her, and you both having transfer, maybe... or freezing her embryos if it's just you that will have transfer.


----------



## vickym1984 (Jan 29, 2009)

Don't think they would give the reduced egg share fees if your wife was donating hers and you have IVF using yours as they will be paying out for both of you to cycle, rather than just one person. Re you using both your and her eggs and have two transferred its probably possible, but it would probably cost a fair bit x


----------



## nichub (Sep 2, 2010)

Hi, if you mean having mixed embryos, so you won't know who the birth mother is, I don't actually think that is legal in this country, it is in US but not here I don't think

Nic
Xx


----------



## incywincy (Nov 13, 2011)

Hi, when you egg share, you get the reduced price as the woman who receives your eggs pays a higher price. So if you donate to your partner you won get the reduced price. The person who wishes to carry the child would have to go through ivf, when the eggsare harvested hhalf given to the recipient (anonymously) and the fertilised embryos put back in the same partner. 

Hope that helps.


----------



## Hmd1987 (Mar 5, 2013)

Thanks everyone for responding, I appreciate it and its been very helpful.

We have a holiday coming up and plan to start when we come back. Just need to decide between iui or ivf with donating my eggs. There is so much info available that it's quite overwhelming and confusing. Doesn't help that we would have to pay a consultation fee to really decide which route to go down


----------



## welshginge (Jul 12, 2009)

Partner to partner egg share is very expensive as you both need drugs, theatre time etc 

My friends recently did it & it costs them £7,500. It's the ideal situation though isn't it?!

Straight forward egg share will give you the best odds of conceiveing for the least money - just my opinion though - you could fall preggo on first IUI!


----------



## Hmd1987 (Mar 5, 2013)

£7500 Wow!!! That's is a lot of money and I suppose it's not even guaranteed that it would work. Definitely starting to lean towards ivf with egg share, just need to try work out how much it might be, compared to iui with donor sperm. Also want to find out the average time scale from first consult to the time they hopefully reimplant some embryos...again compared to just iui.

Having to wait 5 weeks for appointment with my GP to discuss getting some of these tests done on the NHS. Can't believe I have to wait 5 weeks!


----------



## melloumaw (Feb 2, 2012)

hmd you can go to the sexual health clinic to get certain tests done for free, chlamydia etc,that may help speed it up a bit


----------



## BroodyChick (Nov 30, 2009)

HI HMD

IVF with egg share is free for the donor, but they would only be treating one of you.
All you need to pay is for the **** Fee (£75) and possible embryo freezing, your sperm and for some clinics, the initial consultation. They don't all charge for that.

If one of you is having her eggs collected, to be implanted in the other partner, then you would be giving half your eggs to an (anonymous) recipient, and keeping the other half. If the donor is having her eggs implanted back into herself, that part of the treatment is free, but if the non-donor partner also wants to receive some eggs from that cycle (if you have enough) I believe you would have to pay for that part of the treatment - i.e. synching your cycles and giving you drugs to prepare your body for your partner's fertilized eggs.

I believe if I was in a lesbian couple and desperate to be a mum asap, I would consider that option, as it has double the chance of producing a baby!

Say, for example, your partner produced 16 eggs then 8 would go to the recipient, and 8 could be for you both to share - say 5 fertilize, then you could each get one transferred and freeze the other 3.
Does that make sense?
x


----------



## Bemy (Mar 2, 2013)

Hey lovely, 

I'm hopefully egg sharing at MFS too. Financially it cost about £1285, to egg share. I'll break it down for you. Your IVF if your share is only £500, which includes all your drugs. You'd have to lay extra for your donor sperm on top of that. There is also £350, screening fee, £360 for embryo freezing and £75 for HFEA fee. 
It still seems a lot but its still miles cheaper than your own cycle which is £3650 for you with DS and that doesn't include your drugs which are a further grand on top.

On their website you can download their fee schedule.

Hope that helps xxx


----------

